# Phrag. Memoria Maria Teresa Fighetti



## eteson (Feb 17, 2014)

Second bloom of this plant that came labelled as Fritz Schomburg from Alfredo Manrique. I like it a lot!
It is a very vigorous grower and is going to be a monster.
NS of the flower is 12cm and growing


----------



## Migrant13 (Feb 17, 2014)

That's a stunner...really like it and the deep color.


----------



## Brabantia (Feb 17, 2014)

A beauty! Unfortunately these hybrids are not available here in Europa.


----------



## 17andgrowing (Feb 17, 2014)

What a great looking flower


----------



## Erythrone (Feb 17, 2014)

Stunning plant! Very nice color!


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Feb 17, 2014)

Fantastic color.


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 17, 2014)

Good shape, too.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 17, 2014)

Yay besseae hybrids! 



Brabantia said:


> A beauty! Unfortunately these hybrids are not available here in Europa.



Of course they are!


----------



## MorandiWine (Feb 17, 2014)

What is that beast in the background? Longifolium?

Tyler


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## phrag guy (Feb 17, 2014)

very nice


----------



## abax (Feb 17, 2014)

Lovely color and wonderful shape.


----------



## TDT (Feb 18, 2014)

Wonderful! I especially love the spotting in at around the pouch rim, with the cream background.


----------



## eaborne (Feb 18, 2014)

Superb!


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Feb 19, 2014)

Great flower!


----------



## Brabantia (Feb 19, 2014)

NYEric said:


> Yay besseae hybrids!
> 
> 
> 
> Of course they are!


Can you give me your source in Europa?


----------



## NYEric (Feb 19, 2014)

Personally, i know someone in Germany got some. PM me.


----------



## eteson (Feb 21, 2014)

After a week open the flower is keeping nice shape. It is a little wavy but It is much flatten than last year flowers.


----------



## Justin (Feb 21, 2014)

wow!


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Feb 22, 2014)

I'm personally very impressed at the shape, particularly the fact that it's stayed so wonderful after a week of being open. So many kovachii hybrids look great at first, but over time morph into a twisty horrid monstrosity.

So, considering the quality of the shape AND the amazing color, I'd put your plant in the top 1% of kovachii hybrids. It's something that I'd call truly wonderful. Thanks for sharing photos of it, and congrats for acquiring a really great plant.


----------



## eaborne (Feb 22, 2014)

It looks great and very flat!


----------



## Leo Schordje (Feb 26, 2014)

Memoria Maria Teresa Fighetti = (Elizabeth Castle x kovachii)

Really nice. I love the rich color.


----------

